# LG Optimus One launched!!!



## NainO (Nov 13, 2010)

LG at last releasesd their new android offering Optimus One and at a competitive price of 13k!!!
Its been reviewed by team digit and according to them its faster then Samsung Galaxy 3...

Check *these* out -

Thinkdigit.com, LG Optimus One P500 - Value for Money

Ecoustics.com, LG Optimus One Review

asia.cnet.com, Reviews

techradar.com, LG Optimus One Review


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 13, 2010)

Since Galaxy 3 users never complained about it being a "slow" phone, I wonder how Optimus One being faster than G3 could be its selling point!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ maybe they referring to fast launching of apps or execution of tasks. galaxy 3 may lag if you run multiple apps cause of its 256Mb ram but LG OO have 512Mb so certain apps will respond faster & multitasking will be better.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ with Sam...


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

Aditya11 said:


> I wonder how Optimus One being faster than G3



The review actually said it...


And Sam you are right, twice of RAM is gotta be benificial in multitasking. RAM can be considered as CACHE MEMORY of phone.


----------



## jetboy (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks NainO for the info..... 

Let me check the reviewssss


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Check techradar.com's review of this phone. So far the best i've come across. Gsm arena hasn't reviewed this phone. OR maybe i couldn't find it.


----------



## NainO (Nov 14, 2010)

Gollum said:


> Check techradar.com's review of this phone. So far the best i've come across. Gsm arena hasn't reviewed this phone. OR maybe i couldn't find it.



No gsmarena havnt reviewed this phone yet.

But phonearena has revewied "optimus t". Its another version of optimus one with just a change of name and carrier.
LG Optimus T Review

They awarded this phone 8 points where Galaxy 3 got just 7...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol i got swype on my symbian phone. So i guess it can be used on optimus also. This is a very cool input method.


----------



## shanktech (Nov 15, 2010)

Can u guys pls tell me when is the lg optimus one going to hit the Indian markets


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

Its already launched the stores should have it soon.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

shanktech said:


> Can u guys pls tell me when is the lg optimus one going to hit the Indian markets



pay a visit to ur nearest Univercell/mobiletore.in/e-Zone or LG phone dealer!


----------



## jetboy (Nov 15, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> pay a visit to ur nearest Univercell/mobiletore.in/e-Zone or LG phone dealer!



Nope its still not available there


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

The website is not updated but they might have it on the store.


----------



## shanktech (Nov 16, 2010)

on mobile store website its in the coming soon section


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

jus call 'em up coz as *Gollum* mentioned sometimes they dun update d sites..


----------



## shanktech (Nov 16, 2010)

I called the mobile store customer care they said they will be receiving the stock within in a week or so

the price of optimus one is 12k or 13k?
LG Optimus P500 Price in India with Features and Specification


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2010)

I always go for the upper limit. If the price is lesser then its just another thing to be happy about,


----------



## NainO (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the street price will be 12k 
__________________
Optimus One sales exceed 1 million
in just 40 days. Managed to become one of the most successful phone from LG...

See this.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 19, 2010)

Unfortunately,this device does NOT support Adobe flash player 10.1.
Adobe's minimum specs are an ARMv7 processor and this mobile has a Qualcomm MSM7227 which is an ARMv6.


----------



## NainO (Nov 20, 2010)

Phonearena.com LG Optimus One Review
Another review of O1, from a great website of mobile reviews...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2010)

if it launches in 12k bracket, than can we expect G3 to have a price cut soon? if G3 avl for 11k, i'll get it next month, as soon as Froyo comes to G3.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

NainO said:


> Phonearena.com LG Optimus One Review
> Another review of O1, from a great website of mobile reviews...



that's a good review. Helped me confirm my main doubt about the phone. Now i will not buy lg optimus since it doesn't serve my purpose.


----------



## R2K (Nov 21, 2010)

^^
what was that doubt anyway


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

About lg optimus being able to play dvd resolution video(720x480) like samsung galaxy 3. But sadly it can only play video upto (420x260) which is even lesser than it's own screen resolution. It is also bigger and more expensive than galaxy 3


----------



## NainO (Nov 21, 2010)

@Sam.Shab

G3 street price is likely to be 11k.
And no news about froyo 2.2 upgrade!!! Sigh!!!
Even Galaxy S hasnt got its froyo update till now.

@gollum

If you are into multimedia, you can not go wrong with G3...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2010)

NainO said:


> @Sam.Shab
> 
> G3 street price is likely to be 11k.
> And no news about froyo 2.2 upgrade!!! Sigh!!!
> Even Galaxy S hasnt got its froyo update till now



for now its close to 12k. maybe 200-300 bucks less if bargained. but as i am short of money now (will sell old PC in december), december looks the idle time to get my hands on a new mobile, after exams are over & i am fully free.

else G3 may take toll on my exams.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2010)

Damn i have to go to pune this saturday for an interview. This will set my plan back by a month. Guess i'll get a new phone in january


----------



## NainO (Nov 22, 2010)

@gollum

They said max resoltion O1 can play is 420x260...
Look at the specs of phone, it can record video in VGA(640*480) resolution. So this means, it cant even play its recorded videos.

Does this make sense???


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^Yups it makes sense.Whats the point of recording videos if it can't play it back?
Well thats a good news in fact!!So another point for O1!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

that will be funny, but maybe need lower framerates to 15 or so, to play well.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2010)

Vga in which format? It will play vga resolution of 3gp but not xvid. Xvid is the most common video codec used is most if not all 700mb movie encodes. Personally i myself want to get optimus but  its video playback disability is more of a deal breaker for me. If only someone confirms the performance of rock player on optimus then it will be somewhat of a consolation.
i don't want to use rock player to play xvid etc format videos at choppy frame rate.


----------



## shanktech (Nov 25, 2010)

Lg optimus one available in mobile store


----------



## niraj87 (Nov 25, 2010)

@NainO
The O1 plays VGA(640x480) in MP4 and 3GP and 420x260 in xVID to make it easier. 

@Gollum 
Which all codecs does the G3 play in 720x480 and how smooth. Also, what ab the pixelization as the video size increases, like for a 400mb file?


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

thnx for the info niraj, this resolution will do just fine with me as i hardly use my phone for watching videos...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

Pixellation comes when the bit rate of the video is low. Low bit rate will result in low file size. So even with a video of resolution 200x300 (high bit rate) there will be no pixellation. 
In case of g3, the screen resolution is too low when compared to 720*480 and hence even if the but rate us low the video will not look pixellated but will actually look sharper.
I've been doing this testing on my psp which has a rather low resolution for a competitively large 4.3" screen
so the verdict, any video that has resolution more than 240*400 will look sharp.


----------



## NainO (Nov 25, 2010)

Check this out...

Eurodroid LG Optimus Review


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

That's a good review. caters to the specifics that i was looking for.


----------

